# Hello Everyone, I m a Newbie...



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

HI, hows everyone, IM new here, and this site seems more on the mature level compared with the other bmw forums....

BUT WHAT IS "MATURE"

here is my ride...and hello to everyone


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

*second pic*

OPPS wrong area in the forum...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Nice car, but ditch the eyelids. 

Where in NYC are you?


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

welcome, but we're hardly more mature


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

mike_m3 said:


> *welcome, but we're hardly more mature  *


:throw: uch:


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

alee said:


> *Nice car, but ditch the eyelids.
> 
> Where in NYC are you? *


hey..all ..and ofcourse to the mad russian...upper east side...but cars not there...its far upstate....its only a weekend gig....

OH the eyelids...hahahaha...My thoughts exactly..but I was thinking...eyelids or a front spoiler....so the eyelids were about 1000 dollars less...so..I picked the lesser of the two evils...

wow..5800 posts..thats alot of posts...

whats with this BIMMERFEST....anything going on the NORTHeast of the USA..i see pics of the california..one...they sure do have more fun than we do.

PS I used madrussians instructions to change my fog lights...thanks MAN..


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Riuster said:


> *hey..all ..and ofcourse to the mad russian...upper east side...but cars not there...its far upstate....its only a weekend gig....*


Cool... smart man. I live in Tribeca and park it in a garage in the city. A lot of money to garage a weekend toy. 


> *whats with this BIMMERFEST....anything going on the NORTHeast of the USA..i see pics of the california..one...they sure do have more fun than we do.*


Here's one coming up: http://www.bimmerfesteast.com

There's also some other events that are in the process of being organized. They can't have all the fun in CA!


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

and the fogs did not blow up? wow, I'll have to do mine now, thanks for testing! j/k

hey, add the car to the gallery at m3.madrussian.net - i'm sure poeple would like to see it


----------



## Josh03SGM3 (Apr 1, 2003)

welcome :thumbup:


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

:wow: :jawdrop: Nice Car!!! Welcome to the fest!


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

mike_m3 said:


> *and the fogs did not blow up? wow, I'll have to do mine now, thanks for testing! j/k
> 
> hey, add the car to the gallery at m3.madrussian.net - i'm sure poeple would like to see it *


thanks guys..ill put the pic on the madrussians web site...funny thing is that im from Siberian blood..hahahah...

so tell me more about this Bimmerfest in the east...is there such a thing?


----------



## aka (Apr 15, 2003)

*eyelids*

I like the eyelids. Are they BMW-brand accessories?
:thumbup:


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

*Re: eyelids*



aka said:


> *I like the eyelids. Are they BMW-brand accessories?
> :thumbup: *


The eyelids are made by Hamann, but I would rather get straight eyelids...by Rieger, I believe.


----------



## ac325ci (Jun 25, 2002)

sweet


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

:yikes: Nice Car! :thumbup:


----------



## kmurph (Mar 31, 2003)

Nice car Riuster...I don't know how you NYC people can have an M3 in the city! I was just visiting my sister (who lives in the Upper West Side) a few weeks ago and saw several e46 M3s...I thought to myself... I would go crazy up here in an M3 - every time I pull out of my driveway in PA, I'm on a curvy road with little or no traffic!


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

*thanks..and NYC is bad for nice cars*



kmurph said:


> *Nice car Riuster...I don't know how you NYC people can have an M3 in the city! I was just visiting my sister (who lives in the Upper West Side) a few weeks ago and saw several e46 M3s...I thought to myself... I would go crazy up here in an M3 - every time I pull out of my driveway in PA, I'm on a curvy road with little or no traffic! *


I agree with you 110%, that is why the car is not in NYC, I just stay in NYC for the week and the weekend, Im not around....I am living in my car....hahahaha...kidding.

Unfortunately, many in NYC are not auto enthusiasts, and really dont care about their cars as well as others, they damage it and run away. If everyone in this planet was more considerate, we wouldnt have this problem, but such a utopia is IMPOSSIBLE, as Socrates once stated.

Ill tell you one country like this, its Japan, out of all my travels in the world, Japan has the MOST courteous people in the world, I cant believe how kind and considerate they were to everyone, ugly and dirty cars just do not exist over there....I think Japan's educational system is fanatastic, if we can only bring such ethics HERE to the states...

but I dont want to live there..due to the space constraint....its a trade off...oh well


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Beautiful car! :bigpimp: So any other mods besides the exterior ones?


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

Ack said:


> Beautiful car! :bigpimp: So any other mods besides the exterior ones?


Modifications, just some interior changes, ebrakes, etc...put in a 2610 garmin nav system, satt radio, ham radio, V1, hamann lids and tail, just ACS interior parts...as for Engine modifications, not yet..but Im getting tired of only 333hp, but perhaps later, when Im out of the poor house...just got a flat..and damaged rim...costing me 1000 bucks..so.again..the poor house..

The next mod will probably be a CLS type front air splitters, they look pretty clean cut...

thanks for the compliments....honeslty...its the only joy that I have....probably ALL OF YOU UNDERSTAND THIS.....hahahahah


----------



## rte6six (Sep 1, 2003)

*welcome*

Welcome, glad you are here. Now, I am nolonger the newest m3 owner to this board.

Route 66


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

rte6six said:


> Welcome, glad you are here. Now, I am nolonger the newest m3 owner to this board.
> 
> Route 66


hahaha...new and FRESH...not so newbie..put some posts....got some good replies...so far..everyone on this board really have great things to say..not like other boards..so far..i got very very GOOD answers.im Impressed..with the help..

time to Modify your 03M3...


----------

